# .north beach still producing



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Went north beach last last week, 6 stripers 4.5-6.5 lbs gave away 4 kept 2 , bait cut spot bought at the fish market $2.69 per lb 
Went back past monday caught lots of white perch kept only 15 reasonable sizes, Regular John told me he and his friend caught 60 keepers the night before 
I may do one more round 11/30/06 befoe the rains and cold this weekend


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> 6 stripers 4.5-6.5 lbs gave away *4* kept 2


So ya can catch stripers and give them away? That doesn't count against your limit?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Sounds illegal to me


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It is illegal....... *

But most things in NB are! :--| I know this guys heard it before.  

*NORTH BEACH IS DEAD!!!*


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

It's a fictional place, it doesn't exist


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*4 kept 2.... Hmmmm...*

Was this all in one day? I would hope not. I think this fictional character is telling Paul Bunyan tales about his ox Babe...


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*supercast...*

you STINK! :--| 

If you can't follow the law - STOP FISHING!!!

It's IDIOTS like you that give fishermen a bad name.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I do not know this fella (supercast) but we may be able to cut him some slack. It was not long ago that I witnessed several threads on different boards covering this topic and many people did not know that what they were doing was "technically" illegal. He may truthfully think he is not doing anything wrong ... at least let him provide a rebuttal. 

I have a friend going to the Striper tourny at the OBX. Since he is not renting he can only keep 2 fish. Most people interpret the limit as two fish per day and in practice that is what it is except if your fishing day is actually 2-3 days. It is no more than 2 fish in your possession at any given time.

This is a confusing and cumbersome law. Your limit is 2 per day. So lets say I went down to a timeshare for 2 weeks. I caught 2 fish on Monday and two fish on Tuesday. If I did not eat the 2 I caught on Monday I would technically be in violation as I would have 4 in my possession.

I bring this up because I have heard people leaving the OBX and having a DNR person stop/inspect them and say that they understand the situation and let them go but "technically" its 2 per person period. I have not witnessed this but the person that told me has not lied to me before.

Again laws stink because they are never cut and dry and are always left up to interpretation.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Is North Beach open 24 hours again?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Also, Technically, you can not give away your fish if you more than your limit. If you've caught your limit, then rest of that will be released. But if you guys are sharing the same cooler, like the boats do, then it's fine. I could be wrong, but I doubted.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't think so. If you are referring to my previous post I was eluding to other possession laws that are not explained in a cut and dry fashion.


----------



## jungfish (Dec 27, 2005)

*Right on Cygnus*

Cygnus,

I agree with you 100%. It's unfair to bash people who are unfamiliar with the rules. I believe its our responsibility to educate these folks. As we do in most cases.

But if he/she is a repeat offender. Then we should bash the S*** out of them....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

jungfish said:


> ...
> But if he/she is a repeat offender. Then we should bash the S*** out of them....


That's right .... let the whippings commence


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Creel Limits*

I believe it states per person per day... As you stated considering it's a 3 day tourney you are allowed 2 feesh per day.. as NC State law adovocates. Now, you are only allowed to weigh in 2 feesh in which you will not keep. Therefore I could potentially catch 6 fish and leave w/ 4... Woooo Hooooo....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes ... but the law states you can have 2 in your possession if I am not mistaken so if your cooler has 6 inside the DNR person has no way of knowing you caught them over 3 days.

I merely stated what my friend told me a DNR person told him. 

He said if he had a hotle he could keep his catch in the fridge and keep his cooler empty for that day and when he went to weigh in he could bring his best two. He said that he had been checked and the DNR guy said that he understood he was fishing for more than 1 day and thus had accumulated the fish over a period of time. He also said that the law says 2 in possession at a time. He did not fine or warn him as he understtod but he was kind of warning him that some people may not want to be lenient on their interpretation.

I better stop because I am merely talking from what other people (that I trust) have told me. 

I just was pointing out that I hate this type of uncertainty and to be careful at the tourny IF you are staying in your vehicle on the beach


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> I believe it states per person per day... As you stated considering it's a 3 day tourney you are allowed 2 feesh per day.. as NC State law adovocates. Now, you are only allowed to weigh in 2 feesh in which you will not keep. Therefore I could potentially catch 6 fish and leave w/ 4... Woooo Hooooo....


Don't think so, well if at least like on AI. Figure you can't prove ya caught them on seperate days, maybe three or four the first day, and 1 or none the second. If you are fishing there three days, and don't leave the beach, better not have more than two fish per person in the coolers. Now, if off the beach and heading home, they'd be hard pressed to cite ya. 

Also, ignorance is no excuse for breaking the law. Think if ya killed somebody and said ya didn't know it was illegal it would make a difference? Oh I thought the speed limit was 75, not 45.........

It is the job and responsability of all fishermen and fisherwomen to be aware of, and, know the rules and regulations of where they are fishing and how it would apply in their situations. Too many times I have heard, ooh, I didn't know, well tough chit, you should have.

Plus if you are fishing that trash, well, just goes to prove "you don't know JACK!"

Oh, and please, while you don't know the regs, leave your trash behind, may be someone else's treasure.

Have Jeep will travel  

Just not to that place


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well its good to know that North Beach is no longer on everybodies hate list    (just teasing Shag)

I stopped fishing there several years ago. My favorite spot was a set of rocks and old pier pilings near where they built a bunch of new homes. Used to go down and snag spot galore and even a few rocks. 

Then they started getting snooty .... and we all know the rest of the story.

( Now if'n ya newbie and want to know more go find a post by Hat80 and look through his signature)

you'll see why


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I think its better to educate people who are ignorant than to condemn them from the start. Not everyone knows the North Beach story. I sure don't fish there because I know the story.

If I was a newbie and caught some fish at North Beach and wanted to post my first report, I would feel unwelcomed here. I would actually think people are up tight. 

I think we should give newbies some slack and educate them. Eliminating ignorance should be with education, not judgement and condemnation.

Although if they are no longer ignorant and they keep poaching, I say bring out a can of whooping!!


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Well said Seasalt. I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Just so you know*

Like I fish at SPSP and KN this guy fishes at NB. He aint no newbie


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Big Rad said:


> Like I fish at SPSP and KN this guy fishes at NB. He aint no newbie


he aint no newbie? man... he aint ignorant after all... there is no excuse for that then...


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Sorry dude I was willing to give you a chance

From one of his other post....

he needs to practice what he preaches



supercast said:


> That was a red drum and if is was under 18'' then you have was a serious problem with the law
> *To all you rockies before you go fishing pick up a maryland hand book at most tackle shop*


----------



## CuT'it up (Oct 18, 2006)

Couldnt you just take a picture of the fish when you landed it (put a tag on it, and digital camera's usually have date and time information) This is not something I have done, but I think it could be an idea


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You could but the DNR person does not have to accept that. The law states 2 in possession.

When I used to fish PLO the park ranger was nice and would come by and write us a note for each person that had a rockfish before midnight and the count and that would be good until you went home so you could keep fishing through the night. Now if you had more rockfish after he comes back than before you would get in trouble.

They do not have to do this but at that time (late 90's) they did.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

CuT'it up said:


> Couldnt you just take a picture of the fish when you landed it (put a tag on it, and digital camera's usually have date and time information) This is not something I have done, but I think it could be an idea


And how 'bout someone just resets the time date function on the camera. Caught the fish at 1am, well the camera don't lie, lets set the camera time to 11pm the day before  :--| 

Could this be why there is a two fish limit per day, people just trying to skirt the rules? 

Know the regs and abide by them, that is ALL there is to it.  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

has anyone fished here with group of friends and one caught more fish than the others and gave away your fish??? only regulation that i can remember is that you can not sell large mouth bass that you caught. (not really sure which fish) i have given away my share of croakers and blues that i did not need, and also received fish from other in some occasions. maybe someone should do a poll about if they will take a striper or other fish from another person with their creel limits full.
as for NB, long before the boycott, i have not been there because of the reputation of bad behavior from fellow fisherman (i'm sure that they are not a member of P&S) but i have nothing against people wanting to fish there, nor anybody should. this is a free country and if someone want to boycott NB, they're free to do it, as if you want to fish it, it's fine.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

terpfan...those who do take that "extra" striper from someone that already has thier limit is as wrong as the person giving it away.I hate to see fellow anglers get in trouble but worse yet I hate to see my favorite thing of all "Fishing !".Have to suffer from greed or inflated ego's..


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

hengstthomas, i've seen your report and picture many times before. you are an excellent fisherman. however have you ever given away fish to your friends?? hypothetically you go fishing with 3 other friends. you caught 2 striper for your creel limit, but the other 3 friend of yours has not caught a striper. would you release the 3rd striper you catch? if the answer is yes, then you are a better man than myself.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I fish with my son.*

I usually get my limit before him. I usually hook the next fish and then hand him the rod.  I let him fight it and land it.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, there seems to be different opinions here. For me this is the dilemna I run into . A 2 day fishing overnight adventure and have two stripers in the cooler in the car from the previous night and 2 stripers inside the cooler with me on the beach from the next day. What do you do? If the DNR checks your car he WILL count those 2 extra stripers in your car cooler as your catch for the day so your are fined for having 2 extra fish. Ok now here is the real trick question. You have a friend with you and he hasn't caught a fish neither days, so do you keep all 4 (2 for him and 2 for you) or do you just throw the keepers away after bagging 2 in your possession?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Not to beat a dead horse... but here ya go*

Well let me help everyone out in regards to my previous statement considering I've been quoted as being incorrect - 

The following site will help any one of you regarding what the limits are for Carolina and Maryland fisheries. As I stated in a 3 day tourney I could potetially land 6 feesh - w/ possibly 2 to weigh in and leave to the tourney hosts and 4 to take home. 

http://www.ncfisheries.net/content/strbass/stribass.htm

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/coastalbaysregulations.html

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html

Considering I would not be living on the beach during the outing the feesh would be fileted, pack down on ice and fridged up. Now, if you come across a situation where you are stopped or checked for your feesh ensure you have your receipts for your stay wherever you were... just for precaution

Keep in mind, as stated.. ignorance does not exempt you from the law... so everyone should know your regulations and mind you I DO! 




shaggy said:


> Don't think so, well if at least like on AI. Figure you can't prove ya caught them on seperate days, maybe three or four the first day, and 1 or none the second. If you are fishing there three days, and don't leave the beach, better not have more than two fish per person in the coolers. Now, if off the beach and heading home, they'd be hard pressed to cite ya.
> 
> Also, ignorance is no excuse for breaking the law. Think if ya killed somebody and said ya didn't know it was illegal it would make a difference? Oh I thought the speed limit was 75, not 45.........
> 
> ...


----------



## Conway (Nov 24, 2000)

Terpfan I'm in your corner.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*are you*

wearing a pointy hat?

I couldn't resist


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Daily creel and size limits are to protect our fisheries for tomorrow.I am not going to say that "giving fish away" doesnt happen but when its not part of your creel then it is wrong no matter how you look at it..."The Law" . I appreciate the compliment terpfan but I catch enough fish that everyone i know can have some and I will still have enough for myself.I catch alot of fish and personally have no need to give away fish unless its part of my creel.Some days I just dont have the room for any more fish and I C&R or help out those less fortunate.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

hengstthomas said:


> Daily creel and size limits are to protect our fisheries for tomorrow.I am not going to say that "giving fish away" doesnt happen but when its not part of your creel then it is wrong no matter how you look at it..."The Law" . I appreciate the compliment terpfan but I catch enough fish that everyone i know can have some and I will still have enough for myself.I catch alot of fish and personally have no need to give away fish unless its part of my creel.Some days I just dont have the room for any more fish and I C&R or help out those less fortunate.


hengstthomas, are you still fishing at the
pier? If so how is the fishing? I was 
catching a lot of frying pan sized ling 
last winter about this time. One more
question, do you still work at Bill's?
If so, how long do you think they will
be stocking live green crabs this year?
Thanks. See you on the pier.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

talapia,Last year this time I too was loading up on those ling but they are not at the pier yet...not one! I have been playing with the schoolie stripers and shad lately.The trout left about 2 weeks ago but on 12-1 I got three keep flounder 17,18 and 21 inches and a nice window pane. I caught a 16 inch flounder and he spit up about a dozen 2 to 3 inch bunker and some were still alive so I used them to catch the keepers.If the water would just clear up a bit . When the ling hit the pier I will let ya know..
Tom


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> talapia,Last year this time I too was loading up on those ling but they are not at the pier yet...not one! I have been playing with the schoolie stripers and shad lately.The trout left about 2 weeks ago but on 12-1 I got three keep flounder 17,18 and 21 inches and a nice window pane. I caught a 16 inch flounder and he spit up about a dozen 2 to 3 inch bunker and some were still alive so I used them to catch the keepers.If the water would just clear up a bit . When the ling hit the pier I will let ya know..
> Tom


May I inquire as to which pier that might be? Always looking for more options ... even if it means driving farther!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*lol....*



Big Rad said:


> wearing a pointy hat?
> 
> I couldn't resist


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

The Cape Henlopen Pier . It's rumored that it will be torn down and rebuilt...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> The Cape Henlopen Pier . It's rumored that it will be torn down and rebuilt...


I have never been to CHSP. Does it need to be torn down and rebuilt? Just curious


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

At least half of the pier's pillons are corroded pretty badly, especially the front. I just hope they'll start soon once it's decided because that's one of my favorite piers.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

I hope when they rebuild the CHSP pier, it's as big as it has been. I've got a funny feeling that the rebuild will cause it to shrink.


- Dae


----------

